# Can same sex couples get NHS funding/ time off work for tx?



## BecsW (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I have always assumed that the answer is a definite no but thought it might be worth an ask?

Also, my doc was appalled when I told him we are not supposed to take off any time from work for fertility reasons and mark it as a medical appointment (according to the HR document). He reckoned this was discrimination against same sex couples who can't get pregnant naturally. I think he's got a point, what does everyone else reckon? Are your work rules the same too?

Becs


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

Hi Becs

hope you don't mind a heterosexual person butting in....

AS I understand it, your sexuality is none of your company's business.  Legally they cannot discriminate against you on grounds of sexuality.  If a straight woman is allowed time off then so are you.

Having said that, companies do not have to give you paid time off for fertility appointments.  It all depends on company policy but sadly too many employers see fertility as a 'lifestyle choice'  

If you think your company may be awkward about time off for fertility, I personally simply would not tell them... They cannot refuse you time off for medical appointments,,, just tell them its a gynaecologist or something and dont mention IVF.

NHS treatment is something I'm not so sure about.  Please excuse me being very blunt here, but I think that if your only fertility issue is that you are in a same sex relationship, then you are very unlikely to get help.  the NHS seems to be very discrimminatory in a lot of things, including fertility treatment.    However, if you can prove that you have a fertility issue (other than needing a sperm donor) then you have very strong grounds to appeal and demand equal treatment. Be prepared for it to be a long hard fight though.

wishing you good luck

Kehlan


----------



## melrobs76 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi everyone, I simply havent told my company that i am seeking fertility treatment,
purely because i dont want all the questions to start basically so ive chosen to say im having
medical treatment.I dont feel my company would judge me in any way but its just the way im 
choosing to deal with things.
                Also in terms on NHS funding i think it depends on where you are from and their terms,
im having treatment on nhs and it had to be approved, you need to be in a relationship for 3 years,
i dont feel ive been discriminated in any why and im more than happy with the nhs, if you are entitled
to it then its 3 iui's of 1 ivf.


                  Hope this is of some use


                          Melanie xxxxx
                  ps, I lOVE THIS SITE ITS A HUGE HELP ISNT IT!!!


----------



## BecsW (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks Kehlan and Mel,
Kehlan, good advice I think, my doctor has told me that if I need time off he will just put gynaecological on the sick note. The lifestyle choice is the bit that applies in our company (to all couples, which is a shame because fertility difficulties for straight couples could hardly be called a choice ).
Mel, how did you getting about getting NHS funding? Did you need to go via your GP?
Becs


----------



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

Getting NHS funded treatment depends on what your Primary Care Trust rules are - you can contact them and ask for a copy. A very few places will fund for same-sex couples, some others will fund for same-sex couples with underlying fertility problems, but many (like mine) have rules which, whilst not directly discriminatory, make it virtually impossible to qualify for treatment. Good luck with it.


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Weve started discussing ttc on the nhs on the other thread called 'do you have a known fetility issue and ttc'

Don't lose hope!!

k


----------



## BaT (Oct 16, 2008)

We have been very lucky and have been agreed for NHS funding through our PCT.  We are currently on the waiting list at Kings for fully funded DI.  We have been told that the waiting list is about one year and we have been on it since last Oct/ Nov.  In the mean time we are about to start private treatment through LWC and see what happens.  I understand that different PCT's have different rules.

As for time off work.  I work for the local PCT (NHS).  They have a special leave policy which entitles anyone who is under going fertility treatment 3 days special (paid) leave per year.  My boss has been very supportive and I have already had approx 2 days of this leave.


----------



## BecsW (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks Katena and BaT,
It's great to know that some funding is allowed, my and my DW were really surprised but pleased to hear this. We have been going private and the costs certainly add up after a few tx. Will approach GP and find out if our PCT allows this too.
Becs x


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Just been pondering on this, I assumed we wouldnt be entitled to NHS funding as GP never mentioned, but we didnt ask either so... how do you find out what your PCT critera is, I have been trying to look up online but cant find anything for our PCT, or a contact no. - any advise?

S x


----------



## BaT (Oct 16, 2008)

MandMtb.

We discussed it with our GP and my boss (who is very knowlegable on our PCT's policy).  I think that the best way would be to ring your PCT's PALS service as they should be able to tell you.  In our borough the application had to come from our GP and I would imagine this would be standard for all PCT's.  

Good Luck


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Yeh we had to be referred by our GP - but contact your PCTs Patient Liason Service and they should be able to send you their policy. Im suprised you can't find it on the net though!

Good luck!

k


----------



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

I managed to find our PCT phone number on the net and called for a policy.

Becs, don't want to put a dampener on things, but one of the criteria for our area was they'll only fund people who haven't previously paid for private treatment. Discriminatory, because it rules out one major route for lesbians to meet their other criteria of having been trying for 2 years. They do all seem to have different rules though, and even if you don't initially appear to fit, you GP can still ask for them to make special dispensation.


----------



## BecsW (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow, that's terrible, so if you have already paid for treatment and had many unsuccessful tries (which proves you are having difficulty to conceive and is the only way lesbians can prove this) then you don't qualify because you have paid!! What a crazy world we live in


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

I emailed our PCT PAL yesterday to ask for a policy, I havent had a response yet. 

I may call them next week if still not heard from them. I was also surprised I couldnt find the policy anywhere on the net!

It is bad that they almost 'punish' you if you pay for private treatment first.

S x


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

i've heard that too, about the paying for treatment thing. it's very unfair.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

You need to speak to the specialist commissioner at the PCT for the policy, they are the people who decided how many cycles your PCT will pourchase from teh fertility clinics and the  who will get them funded.  If you get turned down you can ask to go to a specialist panel and there they make a decision if you don't fir the PTC guideline about all sorts of treatment but IVF is one 

God luck it is so unfair L x


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Just to let you know I got a response from the PAL - they said our PCT follows the NICE guidelines, which I have looked through and basically does not mention about sexuality at all, and if I am reading it right recommends offering 3 IVF's to women between a certain age, who have had unprotected sex for 2-3 years and have a fertility issue, so I only meet the age critera there, unless you count the unprotected sex DW and I have had the last few years... but try as we might, something is just missing  LOL

Lottie, I may just send an email back enquiring about the PCT stance on lesbian couples - it's worth a ask! So thanks for the info.

S x


----------

